# Geforce 7600gs fan speed?



## Milardo (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi, I have a pny verto geforce 7600gs 512mb pci express video card and I was wondering what tool could monitor the fan speed. I tried this tool but there is no fan speed listed. Does my video card not support this?


----------



## NeSeNVi (Dec 10, 2008)

I have 7600GS too but on AGP and made by Galaxy, but in sensors tab it shows me value in percentage - what is absolutely ok for me. If I remember correctly few weeks ago I tried SpeedFan and it shows me value in RPM.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 10, 2008)

Evga precission will show temps and allow you to raise your fan speed and overclock!!
http://guns.myclanwebsite.com/?display=DOWNLOADS&act=get&guid=56322A2B-638D-4124-B3ED-E5EEF98E0654


----------



## Milardo (Dec 10, 2008)

Does evga precision only work for evga cards?


----------



## Asylum (Dec 10, 2008)

It works with all nvidia cards!!


----------



## Milardo (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks but does anybody know if this the 7600gs card I have can the fan be monitored at all?


----------

